# Best way to charge credit cards at shows?



## budojake (Feb 15, 2012)

About 3 times a year I go out to events and sell products.
For the past 10 years I've used a portable credit card terminal but it's been getting less and less reliable.
Should I buy another one of them - I think this one was about $800.
Or should I get an ipad with a CC swipe on it?

Concerns:
-Not sure if wifi will be strong enough and then I'd have to pay for ipad with 3g every month.
-Will customers be concerned not getting a paper receipt with the ipad?

Thanks!


----------

